# Open for VERY CHEAP Theme Song Commissions!



## Shade Koba (Jul 12, 2010)

(Not sure if it should be in here or "The Black Market")

For only $3.00, I'll write a little song about you! 

Example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4145686

Your song will contain vocals and an acoustic accompaniment. I may or  may not add an electric guitar solo. It depends if I feel there's a  need.

If you would like your own theme song, all I need from you is a  description of your fursona, some of your personal interests, and of  course, only $3.00! From there, I'll come up with the lyrics, then  contact you for approval. From there, I'll record the song and upload it  to FA. DONE!


----------

